
BBM Available for Android and iPhone from September 21 - jamesjyu
http://blogs.blackberry.com/2013/09/bbm-for-android-iphone/?CPID=SOC_C_WW_TW1379525489
======
MAGZine
Maybe if they released this 4 years ago, people would use it and BlackBerry
would still be relevant in the messenger space.

Waiting so long means they have severly diminished marketshare for hardware,
and thusly, nothing to convince people to hop back on the BBM boat with.

Employees of BB-centric companies may be happy, though.

~~~
loceng
Blackberry could have been one of the dominant everything right now if they
weren't trying to be so controlling of their market share..

Also, they need to change use from BlackBerry to Blackberry ...

